# what dovetail saw do i buy?



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

i want to buy a dovetail saw but i am not familiar with good brands id like to keep it under 60 any suggestions


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2014)

What are you going to use it for?


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> What are you going to use it for?



dovetails? atleast i think thats why im getting it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

i plan to do it like this


----------



## Brink (Oct 27, 2014)

You want new, or want old?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2014)

Get a cheap gents saw or Japanese pull saw - a coping saw- to help cut out waste and a couple GOOD chisels 1/4 -3/8's and then decide which method you will sharpen them with. Watch out though- tis a very slippery slope you are starting down!!!!
Voice of experience- I probably have 40 chisels- none of which are any good without a way to sharpen. A bunch of different saws- all the ways to an LN that is absolute joy to use. I cut out the waste though with my scroll saw then fine tune with chisel.. Also be warned hand tools and dovetails are very addictive......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 27, 2014)

Brink said:


> You want new, or want old?




i should have added- Old diston tenon and dovetail saw are very nice also. There is something about useing a saw that was made in the 19th century.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

Brink said:


> You want new, or want old?



if it'll cut like that i dont care



Mike1950 said:


> Get a cheap gents saw or Japanese pull saw - a coping saw- to help cut out waste and a couple GOOD chisels 1/4 -3/8's and then decide which method you will sharpen them with. Watch out though- tis a very slippery slope you are starting down!!!!
> Voice of experience- I probably have 40 chisels- none of which are any good without a way to sharpen. A bunch of different saws- all the ways to an LN that is absolute joy to use. I cut out the waste though with my scroll saw then fine tune with chisel.. Also be warned hand tools and dovetails are very addictive......



id like to make a career out of woodworking because its just the one thing that im passionate about and i want to start doing more challenging things so hopefully i get bit hard by the flatwork bug like i did with the woodturning bug!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 28, 2014)

I'd recommend starting with an inexpensive saw to make sure you'll use it. Can't tell you how many expensive tools I have that have gotten limited use. Here is a fairly decent inexpensive saw that's quite affordable and if you bang it up you won't feel bad.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0001...0_QL40&qid=1414487966&sr=8-15#ref=mp_s_a_1_15


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2014)

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/joinery/drill-press-dovetails


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2014)

I tend to agree with Colin on most things regarding woodworking but here's one instance where I don't. It doesn't mean I'm right this is just my opinion. You want to get a really good quality saw for this because you want to practice with what you will use. Also, most woodworkers get frustrated with learning to cut tails and pins by saw and chisel and eventually quit, so you want to see the best results possible as soon as possible. IMO start with a European design and get proficient with it - meaning you can cut some nice tight joints fairly consistently.

Then at some point try a good quality pull saw from Japan Woodworker and give it a dozen corners or so to see which you like best. It's also okay to use both types side=by=side but I think you'll have better success concentration on the traditional European push saw. If you can't afford a Lie Nelson Veritas makes highly rated saws for around $70 and Two Cherries makes one for around $30 but don't let the price fool you I have some of their chisels and TC quality is right up there. 

If you get a saw with a round handle and don't like it, you can always make your own handle from cocobolo and personalize your saw. Make a few out of a cheap wood first to find the shape and size you like. It is indeed a slippery slope!

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 28, 2014)

so here is what i chose. a lie neilson because of @Kevin words of the wise. and because i already really wanted one but i cant help myself so yeah thats gonna happen. also ive been looking at chisels and i found these. they are close to the blue spruce tools having sharpened edges and all but not quite as nice. cant beat the price though. i chose a 1/4, 3/8 and 1 inch. how does that sound

here is a link to the chisels 

http://www.ashleyilestoolstore.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=50_51&products_id=170


----------



## Sprung (Oct 28, 2014)

Austin, I can't help you on choosing a dovetail saw. I've got one, but haven't tried to cut any dovetails yet - hopefully soon.

I don't have a lot of miles on them yet and I'm still learning how to properly use chisels, but I got a set of Narex chisels last year. These and I bought the 7 piece set, though it was a few $ cheaper last year. From the reading/research I did, the Narex chisels are highly regarded and a lot of bang for your buck. I don't have anything to compare them to, but I've been very happy with mine. There are a lot of other good chisel makers out there too, but the Narex ones fit my budget a lot easier than the other ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm not familiar with that brand, but I would bet it's a good quality tool coming from the UK. 

As to the LN - if you ever decide to sell the saw, it'll hold its value quite well and in that case you could look at the difference between what you paid and what you sold it for as a lease. I doubt you'll ever sell a LN tool though. 

I have always dreamed of owning a set of the finest Japanese Tasai Damascus hollow back chisels but that will probably never happen since a set cost as much as a good used truck. A man can dream though. Keep us posted on your progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm not familiar with that brand, but I would bet it's a good quality tool coming from the UK.
> 
> As to the LN - if you ever decide to sell the saw, it'll hold its value quite well and in that case you could look at the difference between what you paid and what you sold it for as a lease. I doubt you'll ever sell a LN tool though.
> 
> I have always dreamed of owning a set of the finest Japanese Tasai Damascus hollow back chisels but that will probably never happen since a set cost as much as a good used truck. A man can dream though. Keep us posted on your progress.



yeah id love a nice set of Japanese chisels myself. here is a video that informed me a bit on my chisel choice and then did a little research on them and apparently they are good quality for the price. 







It sure is convenient to have a birthday a month away from christmas so i can just ask for a tun of tools and get them all close to the same time 
"perks of being a child"


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree with Kevin- I have 3 LN planes-I have a nice wife that likes to buy me stuff at christmas. Traded for a LN dovetail saw- Handle is almost too pretty to use- but it is also a joy to use. also a med. Veritas shoulder plane which is also very nice. Might as well buy new- they want the same for used.


----------



## ButchC (Oct 28, 2014)

Austin, unless you are already accomplished at sharpening, you'll only THINK that your tools are sharp. They may look and feel sharp coming out of the packaging, but they can (and should be) "scary sharp". There are many, many, many, MANY sharpening systems and opinions on the best ways to sharpen, and I'd suggest getting with someone that actually knows how to sharpen.

Once you've used a truly sharp chisel, it's like the first real good kiss you ever had. 

On the saw, do some research on saws, take a look at antique shops, auctions, and estate sales. Inevitably you'll pick up your 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 11th saw at one of those locations. They usually have chisels too!! And the people selling sometimes have no idea what they have!!!

Just my two cents, maybe that's three cents worth. Butch

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 28, 2014)

I was looking into sharpaning by stone with this method


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2014)

Find a method and get good at it. I use the waterstone method- i agree with above- once tools are sharp you will not be able to go back.............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have always dreamed of owning a set of the finest Japanese Tasai Damascus hollow back chisels but that will probably never happen since a set cost as much as a good used truck. A man can dream though. Keep us posted on your progress.




Like these? Bottom Row.

http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0189.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 29, 2014)

Neil if you don't happen to have any heirs I am available. Man you are in high cotton there buddy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Neil if you don't happen to have any heirs I am available. Man you are in high cotton there buddy.



And I'm in line after kevin!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

I would settle for the sweethearts on the top row. NICE chisels..........


----------



## Brink (Oct 29, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Like these? Bottom Row.
> 
> http://i1161.Rule #2/albums/q509/neil33ny/HPIM0189.jpg



Neil, are these Thailand or NY chisels?


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 29, 2014)

Brink said:


> Neil, are these Thailand or NY chisels?


Ha, actually Japan, England and good old USA chisels. The Stanley Everlast, are just wall hangers I don't use them. I just like the way they look and feel....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 29, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> Ha, actually Japan, England and good old USA chisels. The Stanley Everlast, are just wall hangers I don't use them. I just like the way they look and feel....




YOU don't use them!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are nice in the hand.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 29, 2014)

Also chisel wise what type of mallet do you prefer


----------



## ButchC (Oct 29, 2014)

Handmade. I made the first one I ever owned, and haven't found one since that fit better. Made outta beech, its forgiving enough but doesn't hardly dent.


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 29, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Handmade. I made the first one I ever owned, and haven't found one since that fit better. Made outta beech, its forgiving enough but doesn't hardly dent.



Like round or square I should of been more clear


----------



## ButchC (Oct 29, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Like round or square I should of been more clear



Whoops...Yeah, it's round.





Its the one on the right. The one on the left I turned for a swap at my woodworking club.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 29, 2014)

ButchC said:


> Whoops...Yeah, it's round.
> 
> View attachment 62929
> 
> Its the one on the right. The one on the left I turned for a swap at my woodworking club.


Thank you I already have one of those so looks like I'm set


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 30, 2014)

Usually the carvers use a round one and the flatworkers use a square one. I have both- I use the square one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I have always dreamed of owning a set of the finest Japanese Tasai Damascus hollow back chisels but that will probably never happen since a set cost as much as a good used truck. A man can dream though.



The Japan woodworker has a set you might like....however, it's only ONE SET....

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/prod...sel-set-with-ebony-handles-in-signed-box.aspx

but dude.....those are frikkin gorgeous!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/Product/155622/7-Dovetail-Saw---Gyokucho.aspx

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/Product/157040/4-34-RipCosscutDovetail-Saw---Hishiki.aspx

Here's a good blade and cheap too. Just make your own handle....

and others...

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/search2/search.aspx?query=Dovetail Saw


----------



## Kevin (Oct 30, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> but dude.....those are frikkin gorgeous!!!



And worth every penny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 30, 2014)

oh hell yes they are....If I spent that much on em, they'd be hanging on the wall just like Neil's. Framed in bullet proof glass.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 30, 2014)

The *ドザッキー* dove tail saw is what I use. 28 teeth pi.


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 30, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> YOU don't use them!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are nice in the hand.......



You know Mike it is interesting that is why I started buying them. I originally picked up a very narrow one (years ago) and you are right it really feels good in the hand. Then I started buying the other ones to fill in the set. Still would like to have the wider ones 1 3/4 and 2". But now to get one in good shape they are really pricey. The Japanese ones I use all of the time!


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 31, 2014)

another cool video of how to do dovetails i like the block being clamped to insure a straight and accurate chiseling


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2014)

NeilYeag said:


> You know Mike it is interesting that is why I started buying them. I originally picked up a very narrow one (years ago) and you are right it really feels good in the hand. Then I started buying the other ones to fill in the set. Still would like to have the wider ones 1 3/4 and 2". But now to get one in good shape they are really pricey. The Japanese ones I use all of the time!




Yes and the full sets are VERY expensive.


----------

